# Linear Power 4503IQ



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

Linear Power 4503IQ Old School Amp Rare Burnt Orange/Rd on eBay.ca (item 270734157925 end time 17-Apr-11 21:35:44 EDT)


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

I just sold one of these


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

how much?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

237.50 on ebay (minus ebay charge and paypal fees) that would leave you with 200 bucks. One reason I hate ebay so much because of their crazy fees and no protection from crooked sellers.


----------

